# career prospects around nuremberg/Erlangen area



## Aloha#1234 (Mar 19, 2018)

hello all,
i am a US citizen


----------



## vsvs (May 3, 2018)

Hello Aloha, 
I am from Bavaria, not too far from Nuremberg.
I do not know the exact career prospects, but in general Bavaria has a very prosperous economy in many sectors.
What is your occupation / sector? You can also use job search engines such as glassdoor.de or kununu or Monster, to get a first impression of job outloooks.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Aloha#1234 said:


> hello all,
> i am a US citizen


Are you a plumber, a ditch-digger, or a software engineer?

Do you speak German?

You need to be just a teensy-eensy-weensy bit more descriptive here!

That being said, there seems to be a fair bit of high-skill IT/engineering/design work in that part of Germany, and some big multinationals (e.g. Adidas) where the office language is very English.

US citizens have no right to work in Germany, as I'm sure you're aware. You would need a work permit, which means that anyone offering you a job has to run it past the Arbeitsamt and prove that there isn't an EU person who can do it instead. Not a problem for jobs in high demand; definitely a problem if all you can do is sell buns at a bakery. One upside of the US passport, however, is that you don't need a visa to enter - show up in Germany and you've got 90 days to find work, rent an apartment and get the papers sorted out.


----------

